

Posterous (YC S08) launches dead simple group blogs, raises angel round - rantfoil
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/22/dead-simple-posterous-gets-a-round-of-funding-and-launches-group-blogs/

======
prakash
How big of a deal is to raise money from a few angel investors vs. a single
VC? If you get one angel investor, do they pull in a few of their friends that
usually invest with them?

~~~
rantfoil
YC startups in general are more well suited for angel rounds than Series A.
Angel rounds usually mean less dilution and a ton more flexibility. For us,
we're getting a lot more valuable advice, connections and help from real
engineers/entrepreneurs/founders who have built lasting companies before.

You talk to as many investors as you can, get a lead angel investor to
negotiate terms, then build the round out with other angels who want to
invest. Your lead angel(s) will help you find more people as well.

~~~
prakash
I agree with you on the merits; and the connections & advice from many people
who have been there, done that -- trumps the other options.

Can you expand a bit more on the flexibility part either here or offline? Did
you also consider VC's such as Founders Fund, First Round Capital, Maples,
Union Square, etc?

Thanks, and good luck!

~~~
rantfoil
Definitely, feel free to follow up offline, my contact is in my profile.

------
swombat
Awesome. Why is there a limit of 3 blogs per account though?

Also, is there a way to merge two existing accounts (I signed up under
different emails so that I could create more than one posterous blog)?

~~~
rantfoil
We'll be adding ways of getting more than 3 soon, and we'll also roll out an
automated way of merging.

We could have waited, but this release was so huge and really one shipped
feature is worth two in the Git repo. =)

EDIT: Here's the workaround for now. Just add your other email addresses as
contributors. You'll be able to post using both accounts.

~~~
swombat
"One shipped feature is worth two in the Git repo"

Damn straight, couldn't agree more. Thanks for the dynamism :-)

------
trevorturk
Are you guys doing anything to prevent people from forging email headers? It
just occurred to me that forging a "from" header is pretty easy, which might
allow you to post to someone else's blog...?

~~~
rscott
There is a section on that in their FAQ. If they see one of the telltale signs
of a spoof they send you a confirmation email asking if you really posted.
Sounds effective to me.

------
snewe
How to make a Tumblr account a group blog:

1\. Send all the people who you want to join your unique Tumblr account email
address (i.e. weird_code@tumblr.com)

2\. That's it. :)

------
ahoff
Well done Garry and Sachin. I was always super impressed with how well you
guys execute. Congratulations!

~~~
sachinag
Thanks! Wait... oh. Sorry.

------
jinhow
expected. congrat!

------
mattmaroon
Congrats guys. That's a large angel round, and the list looks like good people
too.

------
BenS
Hooray! Now I can be more vocal about new features :) .... twitter
integration?

~~~
rantfoil
We support it through autopost right now. Lots of people use it today just for
autoposting to that plus Facebook, Flickr and most major blog platforms.

------
mrtron
Really great product - well done guys!

------
pxlpshr
well played and congrats! loving all the success stories coming out of YC.
keep up the solid work.

------
mrampton
congrats, posterous!

------
aschobel
congrats sir!

